# Gunbound mesage code:310



## Ulquiorra (Mar 28, 2009)

Maplestory doesn't work, and gunbound doesn't work, now I decided to play gunbound, but it doesn't work!! mesage code:310 no 3d card found or low video driver version. please try again after installing the latest video card driver. what do I need to do? please help!!!


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 28, 2009)

bump, please reply quickly! I promised my sister to play a gunbound marathon..


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

Try updating your video card driver.


----------

